# NO WAY! Phosphatidylserine inhibits stress and exercise induced Cortisol Naturally!



## TJTJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Phosphatidylserine is OTC and made from Soy. It can reduce cortisol along with many other great health benefits such as increases metabolism throughout the brain, boosting your memory by restoring Acetylcholine a neurotransmitter essential to memory, restoring the brains supply of dopamine, which is why when I took it I had an over all sense of well being. Cause both by suppressing exercise induce cortisol and increased dopamine. It also has amino and fatty acids such as DHA, Omega 3 and 6. IMO I like to take from 300mg, 800mg or 1g a day.

*
*


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 23, 2011)

it's great stuff.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 23, 2011)

IronPotato said:


> it's great stuff.



Have you tried it?


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 23, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Have you tried it?


 

yes sir alone and with other things.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 23, 2011)

It's one of the main parts of EndoAmp Max.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It's one of the main parts of EndoAmp Max.



which isnt as tasty as toco-8 but I'll let that one slide 

I do love phosphatidyl serine.... cortisol is not my friend so I have tried a number of these products and this is legit

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 28, 2011)

|Z| said:


> which isnt as tasty as toco-8 but I'll let that one slide
> 
> I do love phosphatidyl serine.... cortisol is not my friend so I have tried a number of these products and this is legit
> 
> ...


 I usually just throw a scoop of Toco 8 in my mouth and drink some water and its fine. Endoamp max in a chocolate or vanilla shake and it lends a good nutty like taste to it.

I used Vitamin Worlds Neuro Ps supp for years and dropped too much cash on it, it was considered a luxury supp for a long time, but finding Endoamp max and seeing how cheap it is compared to Neuro Ps was a minor miracle. Cheers to Primordial Performance.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 28, 2011)

what about the NOW phosphatadyl-choline supplement

NOW Foods - Phosphatidyl Serine 100 mg - 60 Vcaps®


----------



## ryansm (May 9, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> what about the NOW phosphatadyl-choline supplement
> 
> NOW Foods - Phosphatidyl Serine 100 mg - 60 Vcaps®



NOW is a good brand, but you would need quite a bit to equal EndoAmp


----------

